# The Little Turing Club – RTX 2060 Owners



## Crap Daddy (Feb 10, 2019)

Been a long time since I bought a new card, age and different things caught up so I don't play anymore except occasionally BF V for which the 1050Ti still is good enough for me on 1080p. Son is still gaming but now he can afford to spend his own money on tech. It all started eleven years ago when I got an 8800 GT for our E8400 powered machine, an Inno3D card. After many years, GPU generations and different vendors we are back with Inno3D and a brand new RTX 2060, the cheapest 2060 available around here for the equivalent of 350 Euro. For the moment the card is on a Pentium G4560 (!) (2 cores, 4 threads) with 16GB RAM system hooked to an LG UHD 43" TV. This card eats millions of pixels for breakfast and we had the pleasant surprise to find out that it's OC-ed from factory with boost clock 1770 though this is never mentioned anywhere on the package and in the name, Inno3D GeForce RTX 2060 Twin X2. As usual, the actual boost in games is higher, constantly over 1900. Just one more thing before pictures, son started Assassin's Creed Origins and on the 4k TV maxed out it looks absolutely stunning with FPS hovering quite smoothly around 30-40, I'm just watching it like a movie.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 10, 2019)

You belong in the Turing club. Come along for compassionate hugs.


----------



## KuVa (Feb 11, 2019)

what are the temperatures of the video card?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 11, 2019)

KuVa said:


> what are the temperatures of the video card?



45 idle fans are stopped, 75 load stock clocks and fan settings.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 11, 2019)

Lack of SLi is quite a big kick in the teeth... There is a video on YT were someone ran a modded driver that enabled SLi for the 2060 albeit without the sli bridge and for the most part it worked well enough and offered 2080Ti performance. However since the drivers are community made and unofficial, getting it to work with some games was honestly hit or miss. some games didnt really like it either while those that did performed really well with it.

:EDIT:

Heres the video


----------



## KuVa (Feb 11, 2019)

chokes do not make noise when the PC case is closed?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 11, 2019)

I think the bigger kick in the teeth is the 6GB VRAM, this card is quite capable to dip into 4K territory and it's a beast for 1440p. But it is what it is, having the same TU106 inside it would have been more logical to have this as the 2070 and the current 2070 to be a Ti version both with 8GB. Then again this card would've probably started at over $400.



KuVa said:


> chokes do not make noise when the PC case is closed?



Don't understand what "chokes" mean but there is no coil whine. When the fans ramp up they tend to be a bit noisy but that's expected from a more budget friendly card.


----------



## 64K (Feb 11, 2019)

The RTX 2060 is a very nice GPU. It is a pretty good leap over the 1060. The 2060 has 50% more CUDA cores than the 1060 and faster VRAM. According to the benches done here it's around 55% faster than the 1060. It does draw about 50 watts more than the 1060 but that is trivial for average gaming unless you pay a high price for electricity. It amounts to a few cents a month on the power bill.

That 8800 GT that you mentioned will always hold a special place in my heart. It went into the first build that I did back in 2007 along with a E8400 CPU. Before that a family member was building my PCs for me. That rig was great for gaming at the time.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 11, 2019)

64K said:


> The RTX 2060 is a very nice GPU. It is a pretty good leap over the 1060. The 2060 has 50% more CUDA cores than the 1060 and faster VRAM. According to the benches done here it's around 55% faster than the 1060. It does draw about 50 watts more than the 1060 but that is trivial for average gaming unless you pay a high price for electricity. It amounts to a few cents a month on the power bill.
> 
> That 8800 GT that you mentioned will always hold a special place in my heart. It went into the first build that I did back in 2007 along with a E8400 CPU. Before that a family member was building my PCs for me. That rig was great for gaming at the time.



Crysis DX10 very high with some 20ish FPS was stunning, I'll never forget it, sometime during spring, still see the sunset outside my window while on an island. It had real time destructions too, chopping down trees with the machine gun was awesome.


----------



## 64K (Feb 11, 2019)

Crap Daddy said:


> Crysis DX10 very high with some 20ish FPS was stunning, I'll never forget it, sometime during spring, still see the sunset outside my window while on an island. It had real time destructions too, chopping down trees with the machine gun was awesome.



Crysis was a defining moment in gaming history imo. Many AAA games don't hold a candle to it to this day.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 18, 2019)

Got the Zotac RTX2060 6GB Twin Fan today~!! :3


----------



## overvolted (Mar 18, 2019)

I own 2 rtx 2060s. One is an ASUS strix triple fan, and the other an MSI Gaming Z dual fan. 
Great cards. They both live in Ryzen 7 systems with 16g of ram.

They kick ass with anything on my 2560x1080 monitor.
Nice to be able to crank up all the settings to max without worrying about getting shit framerates.


----------

